# Anyone experienced the FAILSAFE diet?



## Babybee (Sep 18, 2011)

I have recently discovered the Failsafe diet which looks at reactions to salysalates, amines and glutamines. It involves (as all of these seem to do) an elimination phase and then reintroduction to test what the reactions might be from. I have been trying it in consultation with a dietitian for about 6 weeks now for IBS-D, and I'm also avoiding gluten, soy and dairy. Within a week I went from being IBS-D to IBS-C and absolutely miserable. The dietitian doesn't seem to know why this is the case. I am just interested to know if anyone else has experienced being on this diet and if they had any success or whether it just isn't suitable for some people with IBS. I did try FODMAPS a few years ago with also pretty minor success.....


----------



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

I am currently on only day 2 of a failsafe/fodmap cross over elimination and I feel terrible. Worst D I've had in ages. And I'm not even on the strict version, plus my dietitian allowed a few cheats (which hes recorded) so it shouldn't be withdraw, especially so fast.

Trying to get hold of him now to see if this is normal, and will keep you updated as I go if you would like.


----------

